# Corsair H70 horizontaler Betrieb möglich?



## bad_beaver (24. Januar 2012)

*Corsair H70 horizontaler Betrieb möglich?*

Ist es möglich sowohl die Pumpeneinheit, als auch den Radiator der Corsair H70 horizontal/liegend zu betreiben?
Oder bilden sich dann Luftblasen, welche Geräusche verusachen / Leistung mindern?

Möchte meinen PC in eine flache Schublade einbauen und hab daher keinen Platz für eine andere (leistungsfähige) Kühllösung.

EDIT: Habe eine Nachricht vom Corsair-Support erhalten, scheint ohne Probleme zu funktionieren. Ich werds mal Testen.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H70 horizontaler Betrieb möglich?*

Jepp korrekt, da gibt es keine Bedenken


----------

